# a new company requirement



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I know how i handled this but curious what you would have done. 
P.S. I do very little work for them

Hello,
We are needing updated information on yourself and any employee's you have doing work for you. We will need all the information no later than March 26th, 2013. This is an urgent matter and we will need it in order to be able to keep sending you work. If the information is not received by the deadline noted we will have to stop sending you work. We will need this for your entire staff, including 1099 employees. This is a request of a vendor we work with and is very important. Below I will list all of the information we need. We will need it all accurately and completely. If you have any questions regarding the information needed please contact me via email or through the extension below. We appreciate the work you do for us and apologize if this is of any inconvenience to you.

1. Name of yourself and all employees doing work for you in the field-First, last and middle initial.
2. Street address including: number, street name, apt #, and the county in which you or your employees each reside in.
3. Phone numbers for each employee including yourself. A cell and home phone if available.
4. Driver's License number and expiration date
5. Social Security numbers
6. Date of birth for yourself and each employee.
7. We will also need to perform a background check on each person you list. We will be checking for felonies. This will be at your cost and will be done through a payroll deduction.

Thank you,


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> i know how i handled this but curious what you would have done.
> P.s. I do very little work for them
> 
> hello,
> ...



none of their bizzness! Your are ic.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Hell no! Only way your getting that is, well your not!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ask if you''ll be receiving benefits????
That is crap as that makes you their employee....and everyone else working for you...
How is asking for this???
Nppg is getting ready to do an article on this....curently gathering information...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a funny one. No, we don't do those.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

1. If they want a background check I can supply them with my own from all of the licenses I have. I am not paying them to do one.
2. My contractors are not giving me that information. I screen my contractors and they all have licenses and insurance. 
3. My company has a FEIN number and that is what I supply.
End of story!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

ask for their information first to verify the recipient are not felons


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is their response

Paul,
I do understand your frustration with this matter but it's nothing we have control of. We will need all the information we asked for. This would be for yourself and any employees working for you. We are working at getting the best price possible for the background checks and as we learn more information later this afternoon we will be getting back with you. Again, I apologize for the trouble.

My answer: There is no frustration as you say. nice doing business with you


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Who in the Hell is this from?
Where is it going to stop.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hammerheaf,

Dont quit! Let them fire you then file an unemployment claim. Let them squirm


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What I said in another thread was, when you have someone who walks into your office, goes thru your paperwork, insurance, accounting, rules and policies, and then starts dictating to you, it is time to plant a foot in their crack and throw them out.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> This will be at your cost and *will be done through a payroll deduction.*
> 
> Thank you,






I'd have told them since they are doing payroll to send me my insurance information as I've got a medical condition that needs to be looked at urgently. 

My god, how is it these clowns keep breaking the independent contractor veil over and over and over and over and get away with it?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'd have told them since they are doing payroll to send me my insurance information as I've got a medical condition that needs to be looked at urgently.
> 
> My god, how is it these clowns keep breaking the independent contractor veil over and over and over and over and get away with it?


Because everyone is so affriad of not having work they continue to allow these companies to chip away...just as our Bill of Rights get chipped everytine the police need more leinantcy for their survalience or wire tapping....you know it is acceptable to place tracking devices on your automobile in a parking lot at a supermarket????(I know off subject)

But as things have continues to spiral out of control in the industry everyone continues to allow what is going on to happen...

I'll say it again....until you sock the bully in the mouth he will continue to take your lunch money....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

You mean like the 15x11 porch roof MCS wants me to tear off (haul away) and shingle for $384.

:whistling2::whistling2:

I will watch tv first.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> You mean like the 15x11 porch roof MCS wants me to tear off (haul away) and shingle for $384.
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> I will watch tv first.


 
Tell them for $384, you'll put a tarp on it :thumbup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> You mean like the 15x11 porch roof MCS wants me to tear off (haul away) and shingle for $384.
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> I will watch tv first.



Tell them for $384.00 you dont even get off the couch. :furious:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Tell them for $384, you'll put a tarp on it :thumbup:


actually that bid was $300. :thumbup: shingle bid was $800


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

Corelogic sent out a very similar memo. You have to provide all of the info for your contractors. They are actually changing their website, so that you'll need to indicate which contractor did each job/etc before you can submit work. It's at the National level.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

It'd be interesting to hear a legal brief on this nuance of contract law.


I'm sure even that varies by state law.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Because everyone is so affriad of not having work they continue to allow these companies to chip away...just as our Bill of Rights get chipped everytine the police need more leinantcy for their survalience or wire tapping....you know it is acceptable to place tracking devices on your automobile in a parking lot at a supermarket????(I know off subject)
> 
> But as things have continues to spiral out of control in the industry everyone continues to allow what is going on to happen...
> 
> I'll say it again....until you sock the bully in the mouth he will continue to take your lunch money....


I know it's been said before on this forum, but there is a reason we make the decision to be our own boss and run our own business. If I wanted to be told where, what, when and how much I'll get, I would be someones employee. Been there done that. Everybody has their own circumstances,I understand that some here may have to put up with bullsh*t. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do to feed the family and pay the bills. I'm lucky enough to live in an affluent county so there is work (lawncare/handyman) if I hustle for it. I've stuck to my guns on what I will and won't do for these companies and learned over the last couple years they're not for me and I'm not for them. I hope you all find the work you want and deserve, but I've tested the waters long enough with PP and will move ahead with building the other part of my business.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

RichR said:


> Who in the Hell is this from?
> Where is it going to stop.


It will stop when Independent Contractors start acting like independent contractors and tell them no....

As some have stated...The information they are asking is none of their business...
I do not care what anyone says....when you look at some of these contracts and add this to the totality of control the company has over yours....EMPLOYEE....can you say that???????
Their out is....you agree and pay for the BC......


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Same company different bull****.



When requesting time off work due to vacation, injury, personal issues, etc., you must have a backup plan for how your work will be completed until your return. 



We are not accepting time off requests for any reason unless you have a team in place to complete your work while you are away. This may mean that you will need to hire workers and train them to get this accomplished. 



The following is the information that you must provide us on any of your workers:



· Full Name

· Address including Zip Code

· Day Phone

· Evening Phone

· Cell Phone

· Email Address

· Driver’s License

· Photos of Staff



As you all know, communication, deadlines, photos and quality of work are a requirement of this position. Please ensure that we are able to contact you at all times.



If you can’t complete the assigned work orders 365 days a year, then you will need to find other employment.



Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

My response.

Really. So when does my benefit package start since this looks I'm an employee now instead of a Independent contractor?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Same company different bull****.
> 
> If you can’t complete the assigned work orders 365 days a year, then you will need to find other employment.


Sounds to me like you are being fired. Time to turn the sorry azz in for unemployment.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Same company different bull****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nail them to the cross!!


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmerhead, what company was this if you don't mind. If you do, no problem.

The industry wants everyone on site to have a background check. This cannot be done, because it blurs the subcontractor/employee line. Period. It does that in every state. Also, you cannot neccesarily discriminate against felons. If you are concerned about abusers, there is a national database you can run eople through. It simply isn't that easy. You can get background checks from employees, but not subs. Lets say you hire a plumber as a third party in a border area. Are you going to have him fill out his background check? Is that even possible?

This is a mess, and I understand why they want it, but they are going to have to settle.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Same company different bull****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So who are these wankers?????? And yes your right. Your an employee with what they wrote. Wheres your overtime, nightime differential, holiday pay Etc?????


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I love there referance to 365 days a year. nice touch.. (the referance to find other employment sounds like an acknowledgement of employment) kinda like a slave? parental time off? a little under the weather, how about the overtime required to meet deadlines....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Their a regional out of Munci Indiana. I maybe do 2-3 wo's a month for them so no worries if they FIRE me. :yawn:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They might have wanted an attorney to look that over before they decided to send that out....:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You got that right GT. 

That is opening them up for all kinds of troubles. 



Post up the name.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Same company different bull****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who is this company??? I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We all need to sign up then file unemployment on them....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

bpwy said:


> you got that right gt.
> 
> That is opening them up for all kinds of troubles.
> 
> ...


asap properties inc. Muncie Indiana


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Who is this company??? I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We all need to sign up then file unemployment on them....


Yes. Please tells us.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just had one that when reading the contract, it stated that in addition to making them additional insured on our g/l they also want to be additional insured on our w/c and commercial auto insurance.
No way is that happening. First of all, if any employee gets injured they are suing my insurance and me not who I am working for. Half the time they don't even know who the client is. Second I am not sure but what prevents the client from putting in bogus claims against the w/c or auto.
Sorry but when it comes to those if you want to be additional insured then you are paying for it not me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> We just had one that when reading the contract, it stated that in addition to making them additional insured on our g/l they also want to be additional insured on our w/c and commercial auto insurance.
> No way is that happening. First of all, if any employee gets injured they are suing my insurance and me not who I am working for. Half the time they don't even know who the client is. Second I am not sure but what prevents the client from putting in bogus claims against the w/c or auto.
> Sorry but when it comes to those if you want to be additional insured then you are paying for it not me.






WTF is the purpose to be named on your W/C and auto??????


Good grief these guys have all lost their minds.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't believe it took the companies this long to want to be on w/c & auto. If a sub of a contractor is hurt doing P&P doing a job OR driving to/from and the G.C. doesnt have a Commercial work comp or auto then the next responsible place for claim reimbursement is the Service Company.

Is it right? Doesnt matter. Work Comp is normally administered through Work Comp Pools that are basically State Controlled THUS unlimited taxpayer funded lawyers who are ruthless in collections when they want to be. These Pools ARE going broke so subrogation litigation is increasing.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wannabe I understand what your saying about the g/c not having insurance and then suing the client. However it is kind of redundant since I would not hire a contractor that doesn't have their own insurance, just like I would not be hired without my own insurance.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Brm1109,

You are correct BUT unless on policy as an additional insured doesnt have a true "say" in that policy nor true knowledge if the subs policy is in force. You can be listed as a Certificate Holder but that cam have a 30 day lag in Notice of Non-payment due to the re-instatement provisions.

In Florida there is a House Bill (909 I believe) that denies the assignment of benefits of insurance claims to a 3rd party..ie additional insureds. I was told that this bill, if passes, was due in large part to fraudulent Service Company filings. Im sure it got huge momentum after the Government sued A
HI (?) Home Inspection company SINCE now the Banks and Affected parties are suing all the little P&P Inspectors under the Additional Insureds Endorsement.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

latest email. They are kinda backing off the BG test since I told them no way I'm paying for it.

The background check is in the future. Not anything immediate. This will be standard for many companies. Everyone over the next year or so will be on the same program. You will be given ID badges and have a contractor number that is similar to a SS #. It is to track the work better that is being performed and keep everyone honest. Like I said, this is in the works. No final information is written in stone. This is the beginning of a process that will be the standard no matter what company you work with. We are sorry for any inconvenience and understand your concerns. Please contact me directly if you have any questions pertaining to this matter.

Thank you


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

To keep everyone honest huh??????



Who is going to keep the thieving nationals and regionals honest????

Even they know what they are. Why else do they come up with some of the programs out there?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I checked with our local UEID office....
everything they have asked you for is not allowed...
They are asking for information that identity theifs want...
Here is what our auto insurance agent said...you are not their employee no way!!!!!


----------

